# How is the LUME on GLYCINE watches?



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

been awhile on this forum; any pics of lume and experiences? thanks, Dogdoc


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

Most of my Glycines have had very good lume. My oldest one was gotten in 2001 (a black dialed KMU-48) and it still glows very well, although I had another one that was probably newer and it didn't glow as well. My CA Dialed Incursore is dimmer than I like, but it still glows well. Only my blue dialed 46mm automatic Incursore has poor lume. I'll probably try to get that one painted with the white/blue lume at some point.

Other than a couple that weren't great, the rest have had wonderful lume. All will last through the night and I can always see them if I wake up during the night. Not really a surprise as they all use SuperLuminova and most have large numbers, markers and hands. Lots of space to lay down a lot of luminous material.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry no pics, but the Lume on my Airman Special II is great - if it's charged for a few seconds under a bright light, it will last well through the night and exposure to bright sunlight when outside has a similar effect - indices and hands all stay sharp for up to eight hours or longer. Very happy with it.


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

My exrience is that my older Glycines have excellent lume. The newer ones don't have the same great lume (but it's ok), except on my Airman SST-06, on thatone the lume is like a bonfire. :-!

Sorry, no pics... 

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hilltop, awesome pic!!!!!!!!!! dogdoc


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a lume shot from my KMU-48. :-d

Yeah, I'm being serious. It doesn't have any. But in the real world I've found it doesn't matter how good a watch's lume is. There's usually always enough ambient light to make out the dial face and read the time. Lume can be cool but at the end of the day I'm convinced it's a more of a novelty.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Airman 17 (7/10) 3years old & Combat Sub (8/10) 2years old


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Lume is lume, more or less, I'm usually asleep at night, so not worrying about it much, although it's nice to have when driving in the dark.

I don't think Glycine uses anything special, basic Superluminova I guess.

I'll see if I can take some lume shots of the Glycines I have with lume; the Eugene Meylan, Bienne, Incursore 3862 and KMU 48's don't and the Grand Carre's lume is weak. Not sure if the Observer has lume or not, I don't think so.

The lume on the L1K and L3K is laid on pretty thick, so they pop, even if the watch is exposed to the sun for a few seconds and then comes back in the shadows, you can see the lume.

In the meantime, here are a few:

*F-104:*










*Incursore ARCO II:*










*L1K:*










*L3K:*


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

have to disagree with you on this point, I work at night and sometimes in dark places like horse stalls, I need to see the watch, dogdoc


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Combat sub:-d


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Sodiac said:


> Lume is lume, more or less, I'm usually asleep at night, so not worrying about it much, although it's nice to have when driving in the dark.
> 
> I don't think Glycine uses anything special, basic Superluminova I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Sodiac. Great pictures. Thanks too for letting us know the camera settings to get the lume shots. I've always wondered how to get a lume shot and never been able to. I'll give it a go.
Cheers,
Capt


----------

